# Listview - Wieviele Zeilen sind vorhanden?



## D@nger (11. April 2006)

Hallo,
also ich stehe im Moment auf dem Schlauch. Ich benutze das Listview Steuerelement und möchte gerne wissen wieviele Einträge es in der zweiten Spalte gibt. Bei der Listbox würde das ja *List1.Listcount* heißen.

Vielen Dank

P.S. 400. Beitrag


----------



## Merlin_78 (11. April 2006)

Hi,

das muß man sich wohl selber basteln:


```
Dim zeile As Integer
    Dim spalte As Integer
    Dim anzahl As Integer
    
    spalte = 2
    
    For zeile = 1 To ListView.ListItems.Count
        If ListView1.ListItems(zeile).ListSubItems(spalte).Text <> "" Then
            anzahl = anzahl + 1
        End If
    Next
```


----------



## D@nger (11. April 2006)

Hallo,
das habe ich auch bis eben gedacht, doch jetzt habe ich folgendes gefunden:

```
List1.ListItems.Count
```

Edit: Ich habe vergessen zu sagen, dass beide Spalten gleichviele Einträge haben, sorry


----------

